# Tribute 550 Review.in Motorhome Monthly



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

John Page has reviewed the T Tribute 550 in the August edition of Motorhome Monthly ( Incorporating RV News ).

That's the free magazine available from some dealers.

It is not such an informative and extensive report as those provided by some of the owners on this forum :wink: 

I noted one comment that they had trouble filling the water tank due to a 'severely kinked filler pipe' and resorted to filling it via the top access cap.

After commenting on the failure of the fridge to work on gas he comments,

"To be fair the vehicle had not received the sort of final check that would normally occur before delivery to a supplying agent."

I don't know when the 'test' took place but it seems that this 'van was an unregistered prototype, or early production model; delivered to a campsite for the review and not 'road tested'. It may be the one that was seen around the shows earlier in the year.

Regards,

Harvey


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks Harvey I will look out for it.
Bit like shutting the stable door though, whatever it says. :wink:


----------

